# Skype & USB Headset



## JohnLWebb (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been using Skype with great success for a while now. Up until this point I have been using regular speakers and a mmicrophone connected tot the computer mic and headphone jacks.

I am now trying to use a Logitech USB Headset 350. It did not work at all at first. Then I added;


```
snd_uaudio_load="YES"
```

to the /boot/loader.conf file and now I can hear Skype through the headset. However, when I attempt to make a call, the call stops and Skype displays the message, "Porblem with audio capture".

Anyone have any good ideas on where to start trying to troubleshoot this? I can't find a log file for Skype.

Any other ideas?

FreeBSD 7.2
Skype 2.0.0.72-oss
KDE 3.5


----------

